# Suchbild - in Kombination mit Larvenbestimmung !



## pema (27. Apr. 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
beim heutigen Fadenalgenangeln habe ich wieder eine ganze Reihe von Insekten 'retten' müssen. Auf dem Bild ist nur die letze Ladung, aber sie zeigt einen guten Querschnitt der gefangenen Insekten.
Wie viele es sind weiß ich. Welche es genau sind, kann ich nur bei einem sagen...also: falls ihr was erkennt - bitte!!
petra


----------



## danyvet (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Suchbild - in Kombination mit Larvenbestimmung !*

Also, ich seh hier in der Mitte eine Köcherfliegenlarve, oberhalb davon auf 12 Uhr eine Libellenlarve der Sorte __ Plattbauch/__ Vierfleck/etc. Auf 6 Uhr seh ich einen __ Rückenschwimmer, links und rechts auf 3 und 9 Uhr seh ich Tierchen, die ich nicht kenne und ich glaube, unter der Köcherfliegenlarve (zwischen ihr und dem Rückenschwimmer) ist noch ein 3. von denen, aber da bin ich mir nicht sicher. Könnten Wasserasseln sein, aber ich hab die noch nie live gesehen.


----------



## canis (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Suchbild - in Kombination mit Larvenbestimmung !*

Köcherfliegenlarve, Libellenlarve und __ Rückenschwimmer scheinen richtig zu sein. Auf 3 Uhr und 9 Uhr (naja, eher 8.30 Uhr  ) sehe ich Bachflohkrebse (Gammarus).


----------



## pema (28. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Suchbild - in Kombination mit Larvenbestimmung !*

Also,
wenn ich es mir aussuchen darf, nehme ich lieber den __ Bachflokrebs als die __ Wasserassel. Hab gerade mal nachgeschaut und gelesen, dass die __ Asseln Anzeiger für schlechte Wasserqualität sind
Zwischen der Köcherfliegenlarve und dem __ Rückenschwimmer liegt auch noch so ein Vieh...gute Augen danyvet
Allerdings fressen die Asseln ja die abgestorbenen Pflanzenteile und sind somit bestimmt auch in meinen Fadenalgenhaufen nützlich.
petra


----------



## danyvet (28. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Suchbild - in Kombination mit Larvenbestimmung !*

und wer sagt uns jetzt, wer richtig liegt?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Suchbild - in Kombination mit Larvenbestimmung !*

Hi Petra,

das auf 3 und 9 Uhr sind keine Gammarus (die liegen, wenn sie sich nicht ausstrecken und schwimmen, gekrümmt auf der Seite), sondern ganz normale Wasserasseln (Asselus aquaticus) Wasserasseln zeigen übrigens keine schlechten  Wasserwerte an, sondern nur das da pflanzliche Reste im Gewässer zu finden sind (viele __ Asseln = viele Pflanzenreste die verarbeitet werden)  - Herbstlaub, tote Algen, sonstiges abgestorbenes Pflanzenmaterial -  was die Nahrung der Wasserasseln ist. Wasserasseln sind also nützlich wie Regenwürmer an Land oder Gammariden in Fließgewässern. Ohne sie verschwindet das Herbstlaub nur ganz langsam

MfG Frank


----------



## danyvet (29. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Suchbild - in Kombination mit Larvenbestimmung !*


ich hab gewonnen! 
 

edit: hab mir gerade den Beitrag über Wasserasseln im Lexikon durchgelesen! Ich beneide dich um diese Viecherl!!! Die sind quasi die Regenwürmer des Teichs! Will auch haben!!!


----------



## pema (29. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Suchbild - in Kombination mit Larvenbestimmung !*

Meine Güte,
endlich beneidet mich mal jemand um meinen Fadenalgenhaufen mit kleinen Viechern drin
Was mich allerdings doch ziemlich irritiert ist die Tatsache, dass in meinem Teich gar kein Herbstlaub liegt. 'Anweisungsgemäß' habe ich natürlich alles gemacht, um einen zu großen Nährstoffeintrag zu verhindern. Das einzige an pflanzlichen Leben in meinem Teich, welches absterben:beten könnte sind diese Fadenalgen. Na ja, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.
petra


----------



## danyvet (29. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Suchbild - in Kombination mit Larvenbestimmung !*

 also, um die Fadenalgen beneide ich dich NICHT! 
andererseits: Fadenalgen sind besser als Schwebealgen 
magst tauschen?


----------

